# Cat Documentaries



## yogakitty

Just finished watching this. Thoroughly informative and entraining. Anyone have any other cat documentaries worth sharing?


----------



## Talutha

I found one on Youtube recently which was pretty interesting:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2c5SE_wYp8


----------



## calypsocoin

Talutha said:


> I found one on Youtube recently which was pretty interesting:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2c5SE_wYp8


I was just about to mention that one! I love how the scientists tracked the cats.


----------



## Talutha

Yep, very cool stuff. I love the stuffy old guy who is "rather fond" of his cat. <3


----------



## koshechka

Really cool, I've not seen it yet, but I am sure I'll enjoy it.

I was just watching these clips clips from BBC Tiger of the Highlands - not quite our tabbies, I know .... Unfortunately I couldn't find the full documentary.


----------



## yogakitty

Talutha said:


> I found one on Youtube recently which was pretty interesting:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2c5SE_wYp8


I watched this one too. It was probably one of the best documentaries I've seen. Just found it thoroughly interesting.


----------

